# Tooheys Extra Dry Recipe?



## yum beer (13/4/11)

I was hoping someone might have a Tooheys Extra Dry recipe that works and tastes good.

I have made my own attempt using Black Rock Dry and a mix of malts/sugars that turned out reasonable but have noticed that most references include using
Super Alpha' hops. Are these the ticket or is there something else that works.
would love to know, my brother keeps Tooheys in business Im sure and I would love to help him out with a quality interpretation.


----------



## Milky11111 (13/4/11)

I saw one in a Morgan's booklet about a month ago, it was something like:

1x Thomas Coopers Heritage Lager
1x BrewCellars Blend #10
1x Those lame Pride of Ringwood tea-bags.
There was also some kind of Enzyme but I cannot remember the name right now.

I haven't made it myself, my guess is it wouldn't be too close to TED unless you made a proper Lager though.


----------



## Silo Ted (13/4/11)

Wait for it..............


----------



## haysie (13/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Wait for it..............



dry enzyme


----------



## Robbo2234 (13/4/11)

Drum Roll Please!!!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (13/4/11)

yum beer said:


> I was hoping someone might have a Tooheys Extra Dry recipe that works and tastes good.
> 
> I have made my own attempt using Black Rock Dry and a mix of malts/sugars that turned out reasonable but have noticed that most references include using
> Super Alpha' hops. Are these the ticket or is there something else that works.
> would love to know, my brother keeps Tooheys in business Im sure and I would love to help him out with a quality interpretation.



How about trying this...I am presuming you dont steep grain.

1.7kg European lager or similar
0.5kg Dry wheat spray malt
0.5kg Cane sugar

Dry hop with 5g of Pride of ringwood and 10g of hallertau
Use S-23 at 18 deg constant ferment 

This will not give you a TED clone but it will be a nice brew that should please a TED drinker.

Cheers Brad


----------



## TmC (13/4/11)

Wow this guys on a roll...


----------



## bradsbrew (13/4/11)

TmC said:


> Wow this guys on a roll...



I dont get it??


----------



## TmC (13/4/11)

Im waiting for a troll h34r:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (13/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I dont get it??



Usually by now some craft brewing god would have made a disparaging remark about TED, probably involving urine...

OP, I am in the same boat, mates love my beer, but every now and then want a decent Tooheys clone.
I am going to experiment with Morgans Blue Mountain lager and a few bits this weekend.

DK


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/11)

If you mean someone saying piss in a bottle then bury it for a few days in a compost heap then drink, then no......... I'd say Brad's suggestion should fit the bill nicely. Also use a fairly well attenuating yeast such as Nottingham and ferment at 16 to get a drier beer.

DK beat me to it


----------



## TmC (13/4/11)

I have a morgans recipe sheet lying around here somewhere, let me have a look.

Found it: Tooheys Extra Dry

1x Morgans Australian Lager
1kg Booster Blend
Dry Enzyme
12g Pride of Ringwood Finishing Hops
OG = 1038
FG = 1005
7.1 EBC
5.1% Alcohol


----------



## amiddler (13/4/11)

I did K+K for years and Morgans Blue Mountain was a good lager base I used many times. Both suggestions of a Dry Enzyme and Nottingham yeast fermented warm should give the dryness you require. Super Pride hops, I would swap out for Pride of Ringwood as they are both very similar.

Drew


----------



## Silo Ted (13/4/11)

BribieG said:


> piss in a bottle then bury it for a few days in a compost heap then drink



Bingo ! Out of Context quote will do. 

Brad's idea is a good one, although I would lean towards Saaz instead of Hall, but any noble will be nice. 
I think its either TED or Pure Blonde that claims on the 6pack packaging to use Saaz


----------



## TmC (13/4/11)

I prefer TED over Pure Blonde, good on a summers day h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (13/4/11)

OP the one thing you need to do is keep a good control of your fermentation temp, even more important when trying to brew an aussie style lager. What type of temp control do you have? I must confess I have never bought a TED.

Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (13/4/11)

I'm a bit perplexed, and if what I'm reading to be true, then I have learned something today (mostly I'm just here for the love these days). Michael mentioned that a low fermentation temp results in a drier beer. I would simply mash at some stupidly unacceptable temp , and choose a highly attenuative yeast, maybe add some sugar. But can lower ale fermentation temp really make much of a difference ?

EDIT: I tried a TED just before Xmas, because I wanted the clear bottle. 3/4 went down the drain.


----------



## TmC (13/4/11)

I thought it was the Dry Enzyme that made it dry?


----------



## super_simian (13/4/11)

TmC said:


> I prefer TED over Pure Blonde, good on a summers day.


I'll take water...


----------



## discoloop (13/4/11)

My understanding seems about the same as yours, Ted. Lower ferment temp will reduce esters but AFAIK won't result in a drier beer through increased attenuation. But then again maybe from a sensory perspective, we perceive less estery beers as drier?


----------



## Silo Ted (13/4/11)

TmC said:


> I thought it was the Dry Enzyme that made it dry?



Mate, without complicating things too much, there's a lot that all-grain brewers can do during their mash to assist in attenuation, by altering temps. Still won't get you down to dry emzyme territory. 

Back on topic - all searching I have done in the past about dry enzyme is that it's shit, and no-one seems to have used it with much success on a homebrew scale.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/4/11)

Nottingham is a good attenuater and will strip alot of flavours along the way. At a lower temp will give a cleaner (yeast) profile as opposed to warmer temps.


----------



## The Giant (13/4/11)

I used to drink the odd TED but now I homebrew and find them taste less haha

IN all honesty though, I recently got a slab with mates for $32 at 1st choice liquor stores. Given that by the time u buy all the ingredients you are prob looking at $25, is an extra carton from brewing it urself really worth all that time?


----------



## jayse (13/4/11)

TEDS is not a dry clean lager, no body has mentioned sulpher yet in this thread.


----------



## kelbygreen (13/4/11)

$25 for 8.2lts of home brew? 

ok carton of TED is 8.2lts 

take 21lt batch I do with extract (sure the malt and dex is bulk bought) 

2.5 kg LDME = $13.75
300g dex = 60c 
say allow 100g of hops (depending on the brew thats shit loads) $10 and thats retail price if I go by bulk buy its about $6.40 
yeast say $4.50 

= $28.85 (or $25.25 using bulk hops) for 21lts of 5% in keg or 5.4% in bottle beer you could add crystal in there for about $1 a brew to make it better. 

so home brew $1.37 a lt
TED $3.90 a lt


----------



## j1gsaw (13/4/11)

The Giant said:


> I used to drink the odd TED but now I homebrew and find them taste less haha
> 
> IN all honesty though, I recently got a slab with mates for $32 at 1st choice liquor stores. Given that by the time u buy all the ingredients you are prob looking at $25, is an extra carton from brewing it urself really worth all that time?




Farkin oath it is... id rather drink something decent that doesnt taste like metallic cats piss.


----------



## jayse (13/4/11)

There is this sulpher character in TEDs but its not so much DMS its the lager yeast sulpher , how can you get that with some peoples suggestion of using notingham at low temps, nott at low temps would make a way better beer then TEDs'.
Teds is a doctered beer session on what canned corn/DMS sulpher etc etc etc.

Its vegetal and fowl, I like my swill to taste like nothing TEDs is not clean.


----------



## yum beer (13/4/11)

Thanks everyone for comments and suggestions.
I steep grains and hops for many brew and have just started to dabble in AG/BIAB,
I make heaps of better beers I would rather drink than TED, I have made several 'copies' that come close,
my main problem is the hoping. I cant believe that 'super alpha' is right....suggestions of POR may be worth looking into.
Anyway I now have a bit to work from,

I have used Dry Enzyme with great success and find it pulls most brews down to 1002-1004...almost water without any noticable effect.

Good brewing, all
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (13/4/11)

maybe buy some iso hops using real hops will not get you close I have tried heaps of "clone" recipes yet to find one thats close


----------



## yum beer (13/4/11)

im thinking to just add a small amount of hops..unsure what kind, but only like 10g steeped added to my previous method.
The underlying taste is good and the small hops addition will help to lift the flavour and aroma.


----------

